# The Black Wolves



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, I will begin with fluff:

The Black Wolves are a Blood Angels successor chapter led by two chaplains, Vestravius and Sepriminus. They are a fast moving strike force, utilizing assault squads, bikes, land speeders, and land raiders, in which they mount all the terminator squads. Their insignia is similar to that of the Space Wolves, however they despise the Space Wolves because of what they believe is a violation of their chapter's name. They are supported by dreadnoughts Mortis and Cali.

Basically, I am building an apocalypse force. Currently there is no points limit, I am adding everything I want, then trimming it down to between 3000 and 5000 points. I am in the process of writing an army list. In the meantime, here is an example of the colour scheme:

















This model has some minor differences to the Black Wolves, as I painted it with a slightly different scheme, but tht is the basics. The most notable difference is that only sergeants and veterans will have a red helmet like this ones, and there will be no warpaint on any helmets or faces. I will have the list up sometime in the next week!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is the army list! 5000pts of Deep striking goodness
*HQ*​*Chaplain Vestravius*
Jump Pack, Crozius Arcanum, Rosarius, Plasma Pistol, Melta Bombs, F&K Nades, Honour Guard
*140 pts*​*Honour Guard*
Jump Packs, F&K Nades, 1 Plasma Pistol and Power Weapon, 1 Plasma Pistol and Chainsword, 1 Flamer, 2 Bolt Pistols and Chainswords, Melta Bombs
*225 pts*
*365 pts*​
*Chaplain Sepriminus*
Terminator Armour, Storm Bolter, Rosarius, Crozius Arcanum
*125 pts*​
*ELITES*​*Terminator Squad Drakas*
1 Power Weapon and Storm Bolter, 2 Chainfists and Storm Bolters, 1 Power Fist and Storm Bolter with Cyclone Missile Launcher, 1 Storm Bolter and Powerfist
*230 pts*​
*Terminator Squad Semfor*
3 Storm Bolters and Chainfists, 1 Assault Cannon and Chainfist, 1 Storm Bolter and Power Weapon
*250 pts*​
*Terminator Squad Kamartis*
3 Storm Bolters and Powerfists, 1 Heavy Flamer and Powerfist, 1 Storm Bolter and Power Weapon
*205 pts*​
*Terminator Squad Lakardi*
1 pair of Lightning Claws, 4 Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields
*200 pts*​
*Terminator Squad Jalasto*
1 Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield, 4 pairs of Lighting Claws
*200 pts*​
*Terminator Squad Cracium*
3 pairs of Lightning Claws, 2 Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields
*200 pts*​
*Venerable Furioso Dreadnought Mortis*
2 Dreadnought CC Weapons, Heavy Flamer, Meltagun, Smoke Launchers, Searchlight, Drop Pod Transport
*125 pts​*
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts*
*175 pts*​
*Venerable Dreadnought Katari*
Assault Cannon, Dreadnought CC Weapon, Storm Bolter, Smoke Launchers, Searchlight, Drop Pod Transport
*145 pts​*
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts​**195 pts*​
*Veteran Assault Squad Coralima*
1 Power Weapon and Plasma Pistol, 1 Chainsword and Plasma Pistol, 1 Flamer, 2 Bolt Pistols and Chainswords, Melta Bombs, F&K Nades, Jump Packs
*225 pts*​
*Scout Squad Aurelius*
4 Sniper Rifles, 1 Missile Launcher, 1 Heavy Bolter, 4 Chainswords and Bolt Pistols, F&K Nades, Drop Pod Transport
*200 pts*​
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts*
*250 pts*​
*TROOPS*​*Assault Squad Jagatai*
2 Plasma Pistols and Chainswords, 7 Bolt Pistols and Chainswords, 1 Plasma Pistol and Power Weapon, F&K Nades, Jump Packs, Melta Bombs
*315 pts*​
*Assault Squad Ventrinor*
10 Bolt Pistols and Chainswords, Melta Bombs, F&K Nades, Jump Packs
*255 pts*​
*Assault Squad Terkinia*
2 Bolt Pistols and Chainswords, 2 Plasma Pistols and Chainswords, 1 Plasma Pistol and Powerfist with Combat Shield, F&K Nades, Melta Bombs, Jump Packs
*225 pts*​
*Assault Squad Spirimus*
9 Bolt Pistols and Chainswords, 1 Bolt Pistol and Chainsword with Combat Shield, Melta Bombs, Jump Packs, F&K Nades
*265 pts*​
*Tactical Squad Grunacus*
1 Plasma Pistol and Power Weapon, 7 Bolters, 1 Flamer, F&K Nades, Melta Bombs, Drop Pod Transport
*230 pts*​
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts*
*280 pts*​
*Tactical Squad Harkilan*
1 Bolt Pistol and Chainsword, 7 Bolters, 1 Plasma Cannon, Drop Pod Transport
*205*​
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts*
*255 pts*​
*HEAVY SUPPORT*​*Devastator Squad Gaurelius*
1 Plasma Pistol and Chainsword, 1 Multi-Melta, 1 Missile Launcher, 2 Lascannons, F&K Nades, Drop Pod Transport
*235*​
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts*
*285 pts*​
*Devastator Squad Hormunculus*
1 Bolter, 2 Heavy Bolters, 1 Missile Launcher, 1 Plasma Cannon, F&K Nades Drop Pod Transport
*190 pts*​
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts*
*240 pts*​
*Devastator Squad Licardo*
1 Bolt Pistol and Chainsword, 1 Heavy Bolter, 1 Plasma Cannon, 1 Missile Launcher, 1 Lascannon, F&K Nades, Drop Pod Transport
*210 pts*​
*Drop Pod*
Storm Bolter
*50 pts*
*260 pts*

*5000 PTS*​
Hope you like the list, C&C requested! EVERY UNIT IN THIS ARMY HAS DEEP STRIKE *DROOLS*


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice scheme youve got there. my only suggestion would be to make the powerfist red aswell, it looks like theyre more of a black templar succesor chapter thatn blood angle at the moment. but otherwise i can't wait to see more.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

no offense, but i can't really tell what that is on the pauldron/shield. is it an eagle? otherwise, nice paint scheme


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is meant to be an Inquisitorial "I". The actual scheme is slightly different to that, once I finish my Ultramarines test mini I will do one for this. Any comments on the army list?



dirty-dog- said:


> very nice scheme youve got there. my only suggestion would be to make the powerfist red aswell, it looks like theyre more of a black templar succesor chapter thatn blood angle at the moment. but otherwise i can't wait to see more.


They are supposed to be more of a standalone army than a BA successor, I only did that so I could take assault squads as troops, and so that my command squad could have jump packs!

Also, with the fluff, I changed the Dreadnoughts name to Katari, so don't kill me, I just prefer that name and I can no longer edit that post


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

bloody awsome, thats all i can say awsome painting and awsome army, ALL DEEPSTRIKING OMG, that is going to kick ass oh and wat tactics do u have for that army.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

tssxxx said:


> bloody awsome, thats all i can say awsome painting and awsome army, ALL DEEPSTRIKING OMG, that is going to kick ass oh and wat tactics do u have for that army.


Well half of my drop pods come in on turn one, so I will bring in the devastators onto the objectives and pour fire onto the enemy lines from afar. Then my assault troops will deep strike into the most vulnerable/dangerous units, followed by my tactical squads in their drop pods onto the objectives to hold them. At the end of the game I will try to get all my assault squads (not the veteran one obviously) out of combat and make a quick dive for all objectives uncovered by my tacticals. I am not sure if you can combat squad after coming out of a drop pod, but if so, I will combat squad my tacticals, leaving heavy weapons on the objective, and my special weapon to hotfoot it to another objective. My scouts will also be combat squadded, with my snipers and heavy bolter staying put, and the missile launcher moving to contest another objective. My terminators, dreadnoughts and veterans are useful for tying the enemy down in combat as are the HQ units and honour guard. And that is it!

EDIT: Thanks for the vote of confidence in my painting, it is nice to have someone say that honestly (all my friends are just being nice)


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

could you give some more details on the insignia? after reading red fury im doing a few successor chapters as im getting bored modeling BA now ive finished my company and half of the 1st and 10th!

ive also just finished the space wolves books so a mix of the two has grabbed my attention!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well here is a basic paint scheme... Bolter and Chainsword don't have Space Wolves, so I used Slamanders insignia instead. This is what my honour guard will look like after GS (although looking back now I will probably do the jump pack harness black)...










The basic troops will be the same but with a normal backpack and no cape

EDIT: that didn't exactly work.... I wonder why? anyway here is the link Colour Scheme

EDIT again: Sorry bazle I forgot your comments...mine is just the BA army list with a custom paint scheme and space wolf insignia. As I said, they are supposed to be a standalone chapter (First Founding, no successors) and I only used the BA army list so I could have assault squads as troops and an honour guard with JP's

Hooray! another EDIT!: Looking back through the fluff I realise it has changed a lot with the writing of the list. Now the only vehicles are drop pods and dreadnoughts


----------

